# Gilboa "Snake" Double-Barreled AR



## JBS (Aug 27, 2012)

Single trigger-pull double-taps:
http://www.silver-shadow.com/Small Arms Manufacture/Gilboa Rifle/page18/index.php

Weight 4.7 kg


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 27, 2012)

This is the back-up






http://www.gizmag.com/arsenal-firearms-double-barrel-pistol/21806/


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 27, 2012)

I want two of each.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 27, 2012)

Now people can miss twice as fast...


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 27, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> I want two of each.


Do you want to strengthen your muscles?...I see no other use...


----------



## JBS (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd like to shoot one. For the past 20 years, any double barrel *handgun* has quickly been shot down (cwhatIdidthere) as impractical, just a novelty toy. With a handgun, especially with larger calibers, I can see how you're basically just doubling your recoil, increasing weight, and accomplishing nothing special by adding a second barrel.

But with a .556 and in a rifle (with such manageable recoil to begin with), I'd say "why not?" Not an affirmative, not a "great", not an applause, just a "why not"?

If you look at it from a purely academic point of view, two holes for the price of one sounds like a great idea. If anything, it's the reality setting in of two bolts, two firing pins, and how it plays out when it malfunctions. Actually that creates another line of thought: If you get a failure to fire/feed in one side of the chamber, does the other chamber still fire? That could -in theory- be a great pick up in reliability.


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 27, 2012)

Very cool idea.. but probably more weight only for the same target..


----------



## JBS (Aug 27, 2012)

With their other "commando" weapons, AR variants, they (Gilboa Corp) have completely replaced the buffer assembly with a forward spring, making a very short (10 or 12 inches) AR platform. These guys also make briefcase guns and other semi-exotic weapons. I'd like to see if I can find video of this particular (Snake) rifle in competent hands.

I did find a few more pics.


----------



## AWP (Aug 27, 2012)

I think it is kind of stupid, a neat gizmo or a novelty, nothing you would seriously use. Two barrels side-by-side? Fire both at the same time and see what your MOA looks like. Better be close to your target.

If I'm going to double the weight of my AR, I'll just pick up an M1A.


----------



## JBS (Aug 27, 2012)

Just doing a little searching around on the thing, the weight is about 9.5 lbs- as compared to your typical 6 to 7 lbs. conventional AR, a 30% increase +/-. Not terrible, it seems they've sacrificed weight somewhere else- maybe thinner barrels?

From the pictures I've found, I can already see what happens when the whole double barrel idea starts to get the imagination going... gotta have double lasers, double flashlights, etc.


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 27, 2012)

LOL


----------



## JBS (Aug 27, 2012)

Ammo manufacturers are behind this -  somewhere, I just know it.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 27, 2012)

JBS said:


> ~snip
> 
> If you look at it from a purely academic point of view, *two holes for the price of one sounds like a great idea.*


 
I could not agree more.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 27, 2012)

I imagine zeroing the two barrels might be problematic.


----------



## AWP (Aug 27, 2012)

Besides, I can't take a company seriously if their demonstration photos show a guy in all black. Solid black? This isn't 1985. Chuck Norris called and wants you to bring him some rockets for his motorcycle.

I'd stamp a Trident on the upper, give it a catchy name like the SEAL Light Assault Weapon and market it to fanboys and airsofters.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 27, 2012)

I just want to shoot shit up with it and on the plus side, any one would think twice seeing it.


----------



## JBS (Aug 27, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> ...any one would think twice seeing it.


 
I saw that.


----------



## CDG (Aug 27, 2012)

So is it now "four is two and two is none"?  You're just doubling the number of things that can go wrong.


----------



## AWP (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd set the lasers or lights up like the eyes of this woman I used to work with...so you wouldn't have a clue which way I was aiming.

Call it the Forrest Whitaker.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 27, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I'd set the lasers or lights up like the eyes of this woman I used to work with...so you wouldn't have a clue which way I was aiming.
> 
> Call it the Forrest Whitaker.


 
Ouch!  
...but funny.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 30, 2012)

It looks ambidextrous. No doubt designed for left handed people like me? :-"


----------

